# BLASC warum und wozu ?



## Hardytv (21. Januar 2007)

Hai Ho Leute,
hab mir grad BLASC runtergeladen und installiert und nun hab ich die entscheidende Frage: seh ich das jetzt richtig, das Progi ist nur dazu da meine Chars und meine gefundenen Items in der BLASC-Datenbank zu speichern ??  Wenn ich also Q-Geber, Q-Lösungen, Lehrer, Trainer u.s.w. suche muss ich also doch immer noch aus WoW rausgehen und auf der Buffed.de oder Thot..... Seite suchen ?? Hatte gehofft das BLASC so ein Fenster im Game öffnet in dem ich dann ohne WoW zu schließen die ganzen Sachen eingeben könnte, das Progi im Hintergrund in seiner Datenbank sucht und mir beim zocken das Ergebnis anzeigt. Oder hab ich da irgendwas nur nicht geschnallt und das geht doch ??


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Januar 2007)

Korrekt erkannt, das Programm dient nur dazu, um Sachen in die Datenbank zu laden.
Wenn du rausfinden willst was wo droppt, musst du nachwievor auf die entsprechenden Seiten gehen und dort suchen.


----------



## Gast (21. Januar 2007)

LOL, na das ist ja dann also mehr so für "Pimp-my-Char" Freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   da lag ich ja mit meiner Hoffnung/Vorstellung mal komplett daneben. Wieso programmiert denn niemand endlich so ein Progie mit dem man aus dem Game raus nach diesen ganzen Sachen suchen kann das wäre ja echt ein Ha........
Wenn ich BLASC also einmal installiert habe und danach WoW gestartet hatte werden also unweigerlich meine Chars hier hoch geladen ....hmmmm... kann ich diese auch wieder aus dieser BLASC/Buffed-Datenbank löschen oder sind die nun für immer hier aufm "schwarzen Brett" ??


----------



## Zhorr (23. Januar 2007)

Gast schrieb:


> LOL, na das ist ja dann also mehr so für "Pimp-my-Char" Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm nur mal so als frage: was ist an der momentanen lösung denn so schlecht? ich kann direkt aus dem spiel auf den desktop wechseln und in buffed.de nachschauen... dauert 1 sekunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem: je mehr leute das blasc addon benutzen, desto umfangreicher/besser wird die db.


----------



## Roran (23. Januar 2007)

Hardytv schrieb:


> Hai Ho Leute,
> hab mir grad BLASC runtergeladen und installiert und nun hab ich die entscheidende Frage: seh ich das jetzt richtig, das Progi ist nur dazu da meine Chars und meine gefundenen Items in der BLASC-Datenbank zu speichern ??  Wenn ich also Q-Geber, Q-Lösungen, Lehrer, Trainer u.s.w. suche muss ich also doch immer noch aus WoW rausgehen und auf der Buffed.de oder Thot..... Seite suchen ?? Hatte gehofft das BLASC so ein Fenster im Game öffnet in dem ich dann ohne WoW zu schließen die ganzen Sachen eingeben könnte, das Progi im Hintergrund in seiner Datenbank sucht und mir beim zocken das Ergebnis anzeigt. Oder hab ich da irgendwas nur nicht geschnallt und das geht doch ??


Und du kannst ( wenn Du Dich bei einer Gilde vorstellst ) sagen.
Und das hier ist/sind mein Char(s).

Denn so können die dann sehen wie Du geskillt bist, was für eine Ausrüstung Du hast,
wie weit Du in Deinen Berufen bist usw usw.
Hat auch seine Vorteile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2007)

Gast schrieb:


> Wenn ich BLASC also einmal installiert habe und danach WoW gestartet hatte werden also unweigerlich meine Chars hier hoch geladen ....hmmmm... kann ich diese auch wieder aus dieser BLASC/Buffed-Datenbank löschen oder sind die nun für immer hier aufm "schwarzen Brett" ??



Nach 3 Monaten ohne Aktualisierung werden sie automatisch gelöscht.

Und was die Ingame-Datenbank angeht: 
1. Alle Daten würden öffentlich werden und andere Datenbanken könnten sie klauen.
2. Ich bezweifle, dass alle Daten in deinem RAM Platz hätten. WoW wäre damit unspielbar ^^


----------



## Valkum (24. Januar 2007)

ich sehs schon.

Empfohlene Systemanforderungen (mit BLASC Addon):
4 GB RAM
120 GB HDrive
und einem CPU über 4 Ghz

Vioe spaß beim spielen.


----------



## Kindara (26. Januar 2007)

Hardytv schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft das BLASC so ein Fenster im Game öffnet in dem ich dann ohne WoW zu schließen die ganzen Sachen eingeben könnte, das Progi im Hintergrund in seiner Datenbank sucht und mir beim zocken das Ergebnis anzeigt. Oder hab ich da irgendwas nur nicht geschnallt und das geht doch ??



Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das das starten externer Programme, oder die Kommunikation mit ihnen, über die LUA Schnittstelle nicht möglich sein wird, da dadurch neben "coolen Anwendungen" vor allem "coole Exploits/Bots" möglich würden.


----------

